# Incandescent vs. Fluorescent



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello all! I love this community, learning so much about betta care!

As the title suggests, from what i have read, fluorescent is the way to go. 

The 15 watt incandescent that came with my tank (Aqueon Mini Bow 2-1/2 Desktop Aquarium Kit) which causes temperature fluctuations (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=322306) 

i am wondering with this tank, what type of fluorescent bulb should i use? i have no live plants, so i want to make sure it is bright enough to make his color pop. but not so much that it promotes algae growth.

thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You could use a 5,000K CFL, compact fluorescent light which is the screw in kind, same as the incandescent screws in. I found my 5,000K didn't have too much algae growth but in my 2.5 Mini Bow, I didn't get much algae in with my 6,500K (optimal for plant growth with CFL's) except for when the sun would get to the tank. But if your regular water changes are done, you shouldn't have too much an issue with 6,500K.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> You could use a 5,000K CFL, compact fluorescent light which is the screw in kind, same as the incandescent screws in. I found my 5,000K didn't have too much algae growth but in my 2.5 Mini Bow, I didn't get much algae in with my 6,500K (optimal for plant growth with CFL's) except for when the sun would get to the tank. But if your regular water changes are done, you shouldn't have too much an issue with 6,500K.


awesome, thanks! do you have any idea if it would be better to roll the dice on one on amazon, or just better to head to a hardware store? do the tubular screw ins all have the same approx. screw size?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, all screw ins are the same size unless otherwise noted. Like the Mini Bow 1 gallon has a tiny screw in, I think it's only half an inch so it's really hard to find bulbs to replace that one other than that company. But all Mini and regular CFL's/Incandescent's normally have the same size screw in. 

I actually found my 6,500K and 5,000K at Wal-Mart for the cheapest prices. In the pet section they do have a nice tubular screw in for 6,500 that is only like 4-5 dollars. And then they have spiral's in the regular light bulb sections. I found mini spirals with 6,500K for a 3 pack for only 2.88 lol so it's much cheaper and easier just to look at your wal-mart or hard ware store. I found that Home Depot and Lowes don't carry 6,500K unless special ordered so I wouldn't even bother looking there unless it's closer or something than a Wal-Mart or if you had to.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

walmart is about a 30 min drive for me.

would this be overkill?
http://www.amazon.com/Coralife-Energy-Savers-ACL54210-Compact/dp/B000256EMQ/ref=pd_sbs_petsupplies_5

it is 50% 10000k and 50% actinic 03 blue


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Amazing how printing AQUARIUM on the box doubles the price of everything. 


Rick


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Also keep in mind the wattage. I believe the 2.5 gallons only can handle 15 Watt bulbs and under. So since it's a 20 Watt bulb, it wouldn't work either way unless you want to fry your hood and light bulb lol. But yeah, I think that's a little much for a small tank. If it were a Nano planted tank with CO2, that would work since it would keep the algae down. But with that light you'd get looooooots of algae. 

This one would work but it's more meant for saltwater tanks and again, you'd get lots of algae.

I would get this one if you want a high Kelvin rated bulb. You'll still get algae though, I mean, technically you'll get algae no matter what but the lower the Kelvin rating, usually the more manageable it is. And there are things you can do to keep algae from getting terrible too like limit your lights during the day to just 8 hours. I keep mine on for 10.5 hours generally, sometimes 12 if I want to grow algae like for my Oto's and snails. or I just open the shades and let the sun in


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

rickey said:


> Amazing how printing AQUARIUM on the box doubles the price of everything.
> 
> 
> Rick


I agree! That's why I like to find the regular house hold items that I can substitute because paying that much for a "brand" or something that say's "aquarium" is just ridiculous!


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks for your help guys! ill keep looking for 15 watt and under between 5000 and 6500k

edit: http://www.amazon.com/Philips-41707...&ie=UTF8&qid=1388085791&sr=1-5&keywords=6500k

edit 2: nvm, that is only 2700k


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Those would work but they're 2,700K which means they'll just be softer and more yellow-ish in coloration. That will look like an incandescent bulb, if you want something brighter, go up in Kelvin. Yeah even when you search for 6,500K, not all of the items you searched will be 6,500K so you just have to watch and look is all ^_^

EDIT: this one will work: http://www.amazon.com/Watt-Spectrum...UTF8&qid=1388086068&sr=1-4&keywords=6500k+CFL


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

how about this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-13W-Compa...bra-E12-Base-5000K-Daylight-CFL-/300872130791

that last amazon one is 5.22$ and 9.95$ shipping.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup! That one works!


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

fantastic! and it contains two bulbs, ordering now!

thanks for your help!


----------



## BettaCulture (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-Of...-Aquarium-Bulb-1ct-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10448675


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

relaxedcrazyman said:


> how about this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-13W-Compa...bra-E12-Base-5000K-Daylight-CFL-/300872130791
> 
> that last amazon one is 5.22$ and 9.95$ shipping.


The bulbs you want would be the E-26 base(standard Edison medium base used inn the US) E-12 base would be the smaller Candelabra base

http://www.litetronics.com/lighting-knowledge/light-bulb-bases-guide-part-1-screw-bases.html

R


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

rickey said:


> The bulbs you want would be the E-26 base(standard Edison medium base used inn the US) E-12 base would be the smaller Candelabra base
> 
> http://www.litetronics.com/lighting-knowledge/light-bulb-bases-guide-part-1-screw-bases.html
> 
> R


Curses, you are right! Missed that part of it. Emailed the seller, hopefully he can help me out and not send me the wrong sized bulb.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow, good catch rickey, I didn't even see that. Well I didn't know what E12 meant either way, but now I do! Sorry about that relaxedcrazyman!


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh wow, good catch rickey, I didn't even see that. Well I didn't know what E12 meant either way, but now I do! Sorry about that relaxedcrazyman!


no worries, i missed the mark too! lesson learned. lol.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Today's history lesson

E stands for what became known as the Edison Base and the number is the size in MM. At one time there was no standard for the Edison Base before they came up with 4 standard sizes. At one time a that is the way you connected you appliances also No plugs 

R


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

huh, very interesting! Thanks again rickey!


----------



## forrestfire (Dec 31, 2013)

*LED the ultimate for nano*

When your doing things on such a small scale the temp can get out of hand pretty quickly. Incadesant uses a ton of power and a ton of heat, not good for the smaller tank. Flouresent not bad on the power, but can produce too much heat for tanks less than 5 gallons. Flouresent also needs replacing every few months and can run $20+ for specialty bulbs. 
LED is the future my friends!!! They take low power, often from batteries. You only need to replace them every 3 to 5 years and they're usually cheaper than the alternatives to begin with. The light they produce is loved by the plants and fish, because it is closer to the natural sunlight spectrum. 
If you want to go super cheap you can just pick up a led desk lamp at a big box store. Plop that puppy down next to the tank and let the fun begin!


----------

